# Four Seasons in Portugal



## bellesgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

We confirmed a week at the Four Seasons Vilamoura today.  It looks lovely and I am very pleased.  There are several Four Seasons t/s in RCI and II but they don't appear to be related to the Four Seasons hotels or residences.  Is there any connection with these two like named chains?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 1, 2010)

*No answer, but...*

We stayed at the Four Season Vilamoura last May.  Our 2 bedroom unit was spacious with several balconies.  We didn't have a pool view, but we were able to see the Atlantic.

This timeshare has lots of activities with several day trips that you might want to take advantage of. Alte is a charming nearby village and Lisbon, Fatima, Seville and Gibraltar are offered itineraries too.

Re: your question about affiliations, I would tend to think this resort is not affiliated with similarly named resorts or the hotel chain.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 1, 2010)

BJB

Very interesting about the day trips.  Did you rent a car or use the trips that the resort offered?  How expensive were they?  I did not realize Seville and Gibraltar were that close.  We are also going in May - how was the weather?


----------



## nerodog (Jan 1, 2010)

*4 seasons*

hi, we too were there in APril and it was WARM , even HOT on some days... 80's... nice weather, great complex... enjoyed the restaurants specials for lunch when around, great soups  and good buffets offered.. yes, as mentioned, lots of day trips to choose from... we did the one to Seville one day and another day around the Algarve.. well worth it... ranging 20 euro - 39 euro I think, I would have to look it up.. PM me for more info if you want and I will search it out for you... you will love.----- great area !!!!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 2, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> BJB
> 
> Very interesting about the day trips.  Did you rent a car or use the trips that the resort offered?  How expensive were they?  I did not realize Seville and Gibraltar were that close.  We are also going in May - how was the weather?



As with Nerodog, our weather was fantastic in May.  The nite before our flight out we spent in Lisbon and it was HOT.  We did have a rental car (automatic Honda Civic Hybrid), and, for the most part had no problems driving.  We did run into difficulties in Lagos & Sintra thanks to following "Missy", our GPS.  She made driving an adventure with the biggest fiasco occurring when she sent us down a street that was filled with al fresco diners on both sides- as we drove along, people were pulling in their chairs to be sure they were out of our way!  In retrospect, I would have definitely taken a resort tour to Sintra, altho I don't recall if that itinerary was offered.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 3, 2010)

*sintra day trips*

Four seasons did not offer a tour to SIntra ...however, if you spend any time in Lisbon go on a tour with Inside Lisbon.... they are great and have a wonderful staff... little groups only and not too pricey.. I took a tour with them around Obidos and Fatima and it was a day well spent.. check them out on line....


----------

